# Enjoy your new forum



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

after I get my tractor fixed, I will post up about my $600 mowing job, lol. 

Have fun with this.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Okay. Ill give it a try. I've seen a method of replacing the rotted wood expansion joints in the driveway. It looks like all the old wood is pryed(sp?) out and some sort of backer foam is packed into the joint. Then it is covered over with a grey colored epoxy/urethane??? that stays pliable even in freezing weather. It makes for a neat finished job without alot of spills and the joints were very straight.....Anybody know what this stuff is and/ or the application method. Is it something Harvey Homeowner could tackle? I've asked at the Lowe's and the Depot, but all I got was....well you what I got from them,,,,,Jim


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks Mont


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks Mont


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

pg542 said:


> Okay. Ill give it a try. I've seen a method of replacing the rotted wood expansion joints in the driveway. It looks like all the old wood is pryed(sp?) out and some sort of backer foam is packed into the joint. Then it is covered over with a grey colored epoxy/urethane??? that stays pliable even in freezing weather. It makes for a neat finished job without alot of spills and the joints were very straight.....Anybody know what this stuff is and/ or the application method. Is it something Harvey Homeowner could tackle? I've asked at the Lowe's and the Depot, but all I got was....well you what I got from them,,,,,Jim


Slab Gasket

http://www.slabgasket.com/


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

pg542 said:


> Okay. Ill give it a try. I've seen a method of replacing the rotted wood expansion joints in the driveway. It looks like all the old wood is pryed(sp?) out and some sort of backer foam is packed into the joint. Then it is covered over with a grey colored epoxy/urethane??? that stays pliable even in freezing weather. It makes for a neat finished job without alot of spills and the joints were very straight.....Anybody know what this stuff is and/ or the application method. Is it something Harvey Homeowner could tackle? I've asked at the Lowe's and the Depot, but all I got was....well you what I got from them,,,,,Jim


I did this to a few joints in my driveway. Its really easy. I cant remember the name of the actual material, but it comes in a large caulk tube and is applied using a large sized caulk gun. The backer foam looks like foam rope and is sold in a plastic bag. Both the joint material and the foam can be bought at home depot. After i took the old wood out, i found that the joint is pretty deep so i put some sand down before placing the backer foam in. Other wise you would have to use a ton of the joint material and from what i remember its not cheap. Then you just apply the joint material over the foam. Make sure to wipe up any spills before they dry.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank ya Mont....


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Mont.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Mont! I love DIY projects! Remodeling my kitchen right now. Will post some pics soon


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Awesome*

Thanks mont....

I made this request when we did the survey a few weeks back and I am so glad it is here.

Trod, and the rest of you guys get to posting...

I need more garage stuff ideas..

Manwitaplan


----------



## scoutskipper (Aug 11, 2005)

pg542: I've used the material and it worked great. It was GE polyurethane sealant, and came in a sandstone color. It self levels to make a neat seal. As mentioned above, if crack is deep, fill partially with sand or dirt, then place the foam rope (available in different diameters) in and cover with the sealant till level. Think it was in the cement section in Home Depot when I got it several years ago. It was in a yellow tube, like a giant tube of caulk, and they had the large caulk guns for it. Hope this helps.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

thanks, Mont.

maybe we can use it for ooops posts as well.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Mont. Great forum.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Another great Forum on 2cool. You can really get an education around this place.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Really great addition, Mont.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

and still no surfing section...


----------

